# 4K-Auflösung mit Linux Mint?



## Tim1974 (31. August 2015)

*4K-Auflösung mit Linux Mint?*

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob und wie gut Linux Mint 17 (64 Bit) mit einem 4K-Bildschirm bzw. 4K-Auflösung läuft?
Sollte man lieber noch auf Version 18 warten?

Was für eine Grafikkarte empfiehlt sich für die 4K-Auflösung mindestens (zum Arbeiten, nicht zum Spielen!)?

Bei mir ist eine Geforce GTS 450 mit 1 GB verbaut, ich vermute mal, die schafft das nicht mehr, oder doch?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## S754 (31. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Auflösung mit Linux Mint?*

Für 60Hz UHD am Desktop brauchst du einfach eine Grafikkarte mit Displayport 1.2
Würde dir eine GTX 750 (ti) empfehlen, damit auch das Video schauen flüssig geht.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Auflösung mit Linux Mint?*

Die 750 sollte ausreichen.Du kannst ja bei Linux einfach vorher mit ner LiveCD testen. Kommt jetzt auch eher auf die Oberfläche (Cinnamon/Mate usw), als auf das System an.


----------

